# Show me the 3 wheel love!!



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

no 3s on quatro for me


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

nothin??


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

maybe i can get some this week. ive never done one and this thread got me motiveated... i actually went outside to see if i could do one







and i did


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

my car is too stupid 
oh and I need to get the other 4 valves in


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my front doesnt go high enough for me to do one.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_my front doesnt go high enough for me to do one. 

excuses.....my front doesnt go high at all...like at all


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

dont u have a rear sway???


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_dont u have a rear sway??? 

more excuses....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

shut up. i'll try it later and see if i can get something.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

so want to be able to do this with my build, need to see more though!!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I'm tempted to try, but I think I'm full of excuses as well.
Maybe with the Audi rep wheels on it could be done


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (JB_1152)*

_if you build it, it will 3 wheel.... _ 
sorry, watched field of dreams last night


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vdub-ranger)*








Had to.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*

jackstands count right?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_jackstands count right?

of course


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vdubn5)*

how can i do this, do i need a rear sway bar, or something, or am i just running low amounts of air in 3 of the 4 corners, i tried for an hour


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*

Are most of you MK4 guys securing the top mount of your bags? I tried once and popped my firestone out of the upper cup on the car.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_jackstands count right?
i can handle that one too


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_how can i do this, do i need a rear sway bar, or something, or am i just running low amounts of air in 3 of the 4 corners, i tried for an hour

through bolt the top's of those bags like we talked about b4 and you'll be 3 wheelin all day


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*

i think you deflate your front left and right rear and inflate your right front and left rear.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_how can i do this, do i need a rear sway bar, or something, or am i just running low amounts of air in 3 of the 4 corners, i tried for an hour


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (MalakaiTran)*

What determines your 3-wheel-ability? Short rears and a bunch of articulation up front?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Retromini)*

mostly just short shocks in the rear.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

this one is for you mark. 3 wheel on stock shocks
















and heres another one showing prove there is no jacks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (MalakaiTran)*

there is proly a jack closer to the front.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*

haha damm man cut me no slack huh?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha damm man cut me no slack huh? 

i was just kidding, no worries. i cant 3 wheel so it dont matter to me.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*

i bet you can. try it and take of your wheel. i cant 3 wheel with my rim on because the shock is to long.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (MalakaiTran)*

see that doesnt count to me, gotta 3 wheel w/ all tires on. otherwise might as well use a jack.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*

rears dont matter...your front needa be short...thas all...and u can only go tranny side im sure u all have found this out on ur own...


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

STAND BY FOR "3 WHEEL MAFIA" stickers


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_STAND BY FOR "3 WHEEL MAFIA" stickers

oh geez another "mafia","crew"," gruppe", "society"??


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
oh geez another "mafia","crew"," gruppe", "society"??


HAHA ya know what though,all these little trees and fishbowls they are cool and all but doing what it takes to 3 wheel thats earned not given











































6 bucks each

SILVER SNAIL WE USED THAT SHOT OF YOUR CAR TO REPLICATE THIS


















_Modified by vwguygti98 at 9:09 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats awesome! I might have to just get one.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

im gonna put it through the plotter and see how it turns out


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









right click, save


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i hate to say it but nobody has shown a pic of an actual three wheel...takin a wheel off doesnt really count...the question is can u get the wheel inthe air?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hmmmm I wonder if it`s possible to 3 wheel a passat b6.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

it should be easier since it has IRS. 
I can already see, everyone w/ Air @ H2O trying to 3 wheel all the same rear right corner too.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i'll have to take a pic later


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

wah its spinning so its in the air


----------



## kevinb84 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

here you go its juice tho not air


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (kevinb84)*

i was like WTF... until i saw its hydros, not air.. 
got any pics of it all laid down??? and horizontal pic, not vertical crazy angled.


----------



## kevinb84 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i was like WTF... until i saw its hydros, not air.. 
got any pics of it all laid down??? and horizontal pic, not vertical crazy angled. 


haha yeah that was my bad i wasnt paying attention to the picture when i posted it.
here is a couple laid out and raised up


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (kevinb84)*

wow that is effing high. Atleast 3-4inches above stock.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Hmmmm I wonder if it`s possible to 3 wheel a passat b6.

I guess I'll try that today, I never even bothered to try


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Squillo)*

ahhh finally people are getting the idea!!!!


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

yeah i can pull my wheel off but i have a GTI


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
I guess I'll try that today, I never even bothered to try

Do it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midnight 1 8T (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Chas? Lolz.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Midnight 1 8T)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow I'm famous.








I didn't even know Kev took that pic!








Looks hawt!
Susannah


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I tried on mine, but I dont think im doing it right


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

LOL 
i need to finish my valves


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_

HAHA ya know what though,all these little trees and fishbowls they are cool and all but doing what it takes to 3 wheel thats earned not given











































6 bucks each

SILVER SNAIL WE USED THAT SHOT OF YOUR CAR TO REPLICATE THIS









_Modified by vwguygti98 at 9:09 PM 8-29-2008_

JUST CUT A FEW OF THESE TODAY IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*

I knew there was a thread for this








Now I gotta try it rollin, just with the other wheels maybe


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (JB_1152)*

whats that under ur front right wheel???


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*

The black Carpet leading into the house?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_The black Carpet leading into the house?









its a magic carpet!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I guarantee that carpet has nothing to do with the 3 wheelin, I'll take more pics to prove myself


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_

HAHA ya know what though,all these little trees and fishbowls they are cool and all but doing what it takes to 3 wheel thats earned not given











































6 bucks each

SILVER SNAIL WE USED THAT SHOT OF YOUR CAR TO REPLICATE THIS

















_Modified by vwguygti98 at 9:09 PM 8-29-2008_


gee that looks somewhat familiar


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Shawn W.)*

Yea Boy!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (JB_1152)*

Damn man... i cant get mine to do it, my front bags dont go high.









_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_The black Carpet leading into the house?









i coudlnt tell if it was raised or not, i figured it was jsut carpet.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Damn man... i cant get mine to do it, my front bags dont go high.









Same here tried at a show this past weekend


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i was playing with my car at lunch brake and couldnt get it to three wheel either.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

what bags are people running that are three wheeling?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









This is the Sickest shot ever!







nice nice nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

What combination do you run to do it? Low in one of the fronts and opposite rear, then high in the other 2?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

To lift my right rear wheel I let all the air out of that, then I pumped up the left rear up to 100 or so PSI, let all the air out of the left front, and pump the right front way up to 100 or so PSI.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

gee that looks somewhat familiar










thats the name of the font that we used, to design it


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*

I wanna see a mk4 do this while moving.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_I wanna see a mk4 do this while moving.

workin on it....need more cutting


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i can


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_i can









X2.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
X2.









u can drive while three wheelin?....prove it


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_oh geez another "mafia","crew"," gruppe", "society"??

seriosuly? Mark lets start a fu ck societys society


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
seriosuly? Mark lets start a fu ck societys society

Can i join?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
u can drive while three wheelin?....prove it

come take the video then. . . . or anyone else can if they want


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't have a video, just me watching as Chris chirped the rear tire down the street in front of my parent's house.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Is your RF wheel beefed up too? just a lil maybe?
doesnt look like its dumped


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Is your RF wheel beefed up too? just a lil maybe?
doesnt look like its dumped

i am not sure, it happened by it self when my old valves were leaking and inflating the front left by it self as it was sitting parked with parking brake on.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's mine ill try 2 get some better pics up later


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

ok i am new to this air ride stuff and dont know much about it ... ill go ahead and admit i have not read every post in this thread but i have a question. 
Whats up w/ the Dog leg'n is that the only way to "3-wheel" a VW or is it a uni-body thing (the only way to "3-wheel" a uni-body car)? 
Can you not do a "true 3-wheel" where one of the front wheels are off the ground ? 
{note to self prep. for smart ass reply's but maybe not}


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*

Yah, you can't lift the fronts due to weight distribution. The tranny and engine weigh enough to tilt the car forward...but it wouldn't work in the other direction. 
Unlike hydraulics, airbags have no ability to physically lift a wheel so they rely on leaning forward to lift a rear wheel.


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Yah, you can't lift the fronts due to weight distribution. The tranny and engine weigh enough to tilt the car forward...but it wouldn't work in the other direction. 
Unlike hydraulics, airbags have no ability to physically lift a wheel so they rely on leaning forward to lift a rear wheel. 

Thanks Retromini thats what i was thinking but i just wanted to make sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinb84 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*

























and here is a real three wheel with my other car. (sorry for the picture of a picture. but i dont have any shots on my computer and no scanner)










_Modified by kevinb84 at 6:19 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

That Chevy is Gangsta I love it


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2nr* »_That Chevy is Gangsta I love it

That Chevy is ridiculous I love it


----------



## kevinb84 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*

thanks guys i cant wait to drive it again. it is under going some transformation. but i keep spending money on the jetta


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, random question, how do you guys get just one wheel spinning, without the other one spinning?


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

its a mk4 the rear wheel arent connected to each other. well sort of.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_ok, random question, how do you guys get just one wheel spinning, without the other one spinning?

take the e-break off. and spin it w/ ur hand.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

if my front went an inch higher i could 3 wheel


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDCsf4-DYnI


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats not fair...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDCsf4-DYnI

















oh yea, I see you, and raise you this civic








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNGI2EFWKDw&NR=1


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Ha i was just watching that civic video before you posted. Much rather have a classy vdub on air then rice on hydro


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
oh yea, I see you, and raise you this civic








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNGI2EFWKDw&NR=1






















the beauty of hydros.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

think you should get a pic like this








but at a dealer with other mk5s and yours in the middle dog legging without being able to see the mods, would make a sick background!


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Show me the 3 wheel love!! (Midnight 1 8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight 1 8T* »_Chas? Lolz.









nicest rolling shot ever. lol


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (kevinb84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinb84* »_


























make it hop


----------



## kevinb84 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (1 sick 8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 sick 8v* »_
make it hop









it doesnt have springs to make it hop... but when the batts are fully charged i can get the wheels off the ground


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (kevinb84)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (kevinb84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinb84* »_
it doesnt have springs to make it hop... but when the batts are fully charged i can get the wheels off the ground

bring it!!!...i want video


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

^^^ cheater


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_^^^ cheater

x2
i love you santi but....weaksauce


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

This thread sold me on getting bags when I get the money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_^^^ cheater

HAHAHAHAHHA. NO









_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_x2
i love you santi but....weaksauce

hahaha i know... Its the only way though, my car doesnt 3 wheel sicne my fronts dont go high enough..


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

hahaha i know... Its the only way though, my car doesnt 3 wheel sicne my fronts dont go high enough.. 


its ok i dont either, well not yet








ok so is it possible for the mark4 platform to be able to drive and "3 wheel"?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

might be possible to bang 3 wheel around a turn real quick lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_

its ok i dont either, well not yet








ok so is it possible for the mark4 platform to be able to drive and "3 wheel"?

NOt really, the front has to be all the way low so ur wheel will rub all over the fender.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
NOt really, the front has to be all the way low so ur wheel will rub all over the fender. 

been done...sus did it on her RSs wen they werent giganormouse
i can do it on 17s....


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i 3 wheeled before i even got bags! 
it was on the autox coarse but still i 3 wheeled.
i did it one day to see if i could do it and it worked. then trying show my little bro the next day couldnt do it


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
been done...sus did it on her RSs wen they werent giganormouse
i can do it on 17s....

interesting.... im on aristos w/o spacers.... i highly doubt i'd accomplish anything


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

@*2lowcoupedoor*
Do you have sway bar in front and rear in your Jetta? I ask because i'm making by myself air ride to my mk2 GTD and now i'm wondering how make controller for it, can i make 1 valve up and second valve down on axle or I should do 1valve up and second valve down for all wheels?

PS. And here is my Golf on only rear air, now i'm making front ale it's hard to do it myself. http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=JAwhqyjly_g


_Modified by 1 6 D at 11:26 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (1 6 D)*

i dont know how ive never seen this thread before. its just full of beauty.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

the term is actually dog legging not three wheeling.








Rolling on a 4 inch body drop.
mine is the black nissan http://video.google.com/videop...gthru

by the way KraCKeD-GTI
Im the minitrucker that spoke with u at the show. This is my truck I was telling you about.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

ey man wassup!!!....nice truck!
it was cool meeting you man lemme know how the bag setup goes


----------



## camo_vw (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

when i had patatrons old rabbit.








can was just to show how high it would get off the ground.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (camo_vw)*


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ey man wassup!!!....nice truck!
it was cool meeting you man lemme know how the bag setup goes

def gonna have to have a gtg with ur group and mine. that will be some crazy shhh. oh i found a pic of this beater at winter jam.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (1 6 D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 6 D* »_@*2lowcoupedoor*
Do you have sway bar in front and rear in your Jetta? I ask because i'm making by myself air ride to my mk2 GTD and now i'm wondering how make controller for it, can i make 1 valve up and second valve down on axle or I should do 1valve up and second valve down for all wheels?

PS. And here is my Golf on only rear air, now i'm making front ale it's hard to do it myself. http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=JAwhqyjly_g

_Modified by 1 6 D at 11:26 AM 2-3-2009_

No sway bar in the front or in the rear. I have a 8 valve set up.....up and down for each corner. That way you don't get side to side air transfer when cornering. Does this answer your question?


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

parts are in the works. ive got 10 valves 2 compressors 2 rear bags and cups. air line and some fittings.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

why 10 valves?
3 wheelin son.
http://vimeo.com/3411615?pg=embed&sec=&hd=1


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_why 10 valves?
3 wheelin son.
http://vimeo.com/3411615?pg=embed&sec=&hd=1

when its done ill post pics. nice vids. nothing like doing 80 and popping off reflectors shooting parks!


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (camo_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camo_vw* »_when i had patatrons old rabbit.








can was just to show how high it would get off the ground.









mine. undergoing major reconstructions, wait till you see it next......







. it looks goofy as hell in these pics


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

im going to try tomorrow...


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

i have a lil trick up my sleeve for this weekend when the bags go on. ill post up pics and results


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Thanks so much for answer.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (1 6 D)*

you guys want 3 leggin. not mine and not vw but god damn 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by crazydubman at 5:56 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

mo dubs dog legging!!! 
not bad s10. curious to know what he was running? sounds like 1/2 valves and air line but not sure on how he mounted everything? has to be over 150 psi due to how quick it was.


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*










wish i had bags lol.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

^^^^ bahaha cheater. poor cabby frame. where u even able to close the door?


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

that picture is awesome


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

yeah the doors opened fine lol hardcore flexed out haha


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_you guys want 3 leggin. not mine and not vw but god damn 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

_Modified by crazydubman at 5:56 AM 3-6-2009_

also not vw but again god damn!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lpNWuP6QM8


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_think you should get a pic like this








but at a dealer with other mk5s and yours in the middle dog legging without being able to see the mods, would make a sick background!

It looks like the car is trying to fart discretely, so the other MK5s don't hear.










_Modified by iamraymond at 11:31 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

I can do it while driving without bags. LOL. Other car soon to be bagged.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

so, you really want to three wheel?








http://www.dragthat.com/index....d=486 
want to try it out, but I'm to broke...








anyone ever tried to do this?


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Hmmmm..really awesome! get me one as well


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (amidcars)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_so, you really want to three wheel?








http://www.dragthat.com/index....d=486 
want to try it out, but I'm to broke...








anyone ever tried to do this? 

hahaha, WTF... i didnt know they had that kit... IT creates a vacuum to suck up the wheel...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Just saw this thread, bored so I went and snapped this pic in the driveway real quick.


----------

